# Pet Loop



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone know exactly how the pet loop works at Ft Wilderness? We are supposed to stay in the 400 section. I can't really understand what the pet loop is---thanks Kevin


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

We do not have a pet that we camp with so we have never requested the pet loop, but we were placed in the pet loop one time. It is my understanding that if you own a pet and want them to camp with you at Ft. Wilderness you request the pet loop. I was amazed that someone had their cat with them and was on a lease. I had to explain to my children that as much as l I ove our cats they are not camping with us. We have friends that we camp with (not outbackers







) their dog and always request the pet loop. Fort Wilderness is their favorite campground. I hope this helps.

Anne


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> Does anyone know exactly how the pet loop works at Ft Wilderness? We are supposed to stay in the 400 section. I can't really understand what the pet loop is---thanks Kevin


You got to be kidding me now there is a campgrounds that segregate pet owners from other campers.

Will that be: pet or non-pet camping????

The last place we camped at charges an extra $2 a night per pet but $5 a night for kids....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> The last place we camped at charges an extra $2 a night per pet but $5 a night for kids....


I could never figure that out
When you see a price and it says for 2 Adults and kids are extra
What are you supposed to do get a baby sitter while you go camping
Camping is a family thing

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> Does anyone know exactly how the pet loop works at Ft Wilderness? We are supposed to stay in the 400 section. I can't really understand what the pet loop is---thanks Kevin


when are you going? we will be there next weekend.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Going in November---the wife really wants to take her new puppy...so I guess we will see what the pet loops are.


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> Does anyone know exactly how the pet loop works at Ft Wilderness? We are supposed to stay in the 400 section. I can't really understand what the pet loop is---thanks Kevin











The Pet Loop at Ft. Wilderness is great if you have a pet and if you get the pet loop because there is nothing else available then I hope you like pets. They have wooden posts with doggie poop bags that everyone picks up their own pet's poop and depending on the loop you have a large area for a dog walk. I believe they charge you $5.00 a day for having a pet. Everytime I go to Disney I stay there because I have my Basset Hound with me ,,,she loves it. Occassionally you hear dogs barking, no big deal we are used to it! TAKE ME WITH YOU...I love FT. WILDERNESS.. If anyone decides to cancel for Thanksgiving weekend this year please let me know...it's completely booked, I have been trying since last year! HAVE A GREAT TIME!


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

The DW and I are frequent Ft. Wilderness campers. The pet loops have walk ways along canal banks for your pet to do his/her business. One the loops is over a mile long. We usually upgrade to a preffered site. This will normally put you in the 700 or 300 loops. Both are located near the settlement area where you can get the ferry to the MAgic Kingdom. Here's a great site for Disney info. Disney Campers.

Have fun,
George


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

geodebro said:


> The DW and I are frequent Ft. Wilderness campers. The pet loops have walk ways along canal banks for your pet to do his/her business. One the loops is over a mile long. We usually upgrade to a preffered site. This will normally put you in the 700 or 300 loops. Both are located near the settlement area where you can get the ferry to the MAgic Kingdom. Here's a great site for Disney info. Disney Campers.
> 
> Have fun,
> George












We have a very nice local county campground that has a "Pet-Free" loop (with about a half-dozen sites). I guess that if you just don't want to hear barking, etc, this is the place to go.

But the 150 other sites allow pets.

That being said, I guess there are a lot more of us who like camping with our pets than those who don't!

I don't know about the rest of you, but when our dog sees us carrying things "out front," he KNOWS we are going camping and he whines until we get him loaded up, too. He LOVES being outdoors as much, if not more, than we do!

Cheers,

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------

